# hello from uk



## darren121 (May 24, 2010)

nice to be here hope i can find lots of new stuff out


----------



## Thestinker (May 24, 2010)

welcome m8, always good to see another uk lad


----------



## darren121 (May 24, 2010)

am looking bit of help very new to this 
want to no can i plant the seeds i got into compost right away 
and when reaady how long before i can smoke and how much smoke would i get from a plant here r seeds i got coming

1x Northern Light Blue - Feminised
1x Hawaiian Skunk - Regular
2x Hash Passion - Regular


----------

